# Fabio Felline Crash (slightly graphic) Amstel Gold



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Amstel Gold 2016

Am I missing something here? Did he not enter the scene playing with his quick release or something? Doesn't he jam his own hand into his front wheel crashing himself?






Amstel - Nez cassé pour Fabio Felline


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

That's exactly what it looks like. 

Not his proudest moment.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Poor guy, too bad there was a camera rolling.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I was watching it live, and didn't catch what happened. Eurosport kept replaying the camera bike catching up to him.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

sounded like bone snapping! ouch


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

fractured base of the skull and broken nose. yikes.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

one time I got my fingers slightly buzzzed by the spokes when I was reaching down trying to close the lever of the front brake. That gave me a rude wakeup. After that experience, I now stop my bike completely if I need to check on something, even answering the phone.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

I bet he was attempting to drag his hand on the tire to clear debris. I see riders do it all the time at the start of an event to prevent a flat from something the tire picked up while milling around the start area. However, it looks like he tried to do it behind the fork.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

He was definitely fiddling with the bike.. not exactly sure what he was doing, but I'm guessing that he's trying to clear his tire. I've seen a lot of racers do this, some do it almost automatically when they roll through any sort of gravel/ debris... without even thinking about it.


----------

